# Down at the cove



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

They just love it, for different reasons of course. Woofs likes to play the thrilling game of "how many gross things can I eat before mommy catches me" while Boone just loves to swim.


























Not too sure about the wharf.









Boone wanted so badly to be with us but wasn't so sure about the wharf, Woof of course could care less as you can see.


























Going up.

















Mom's sooks down below.









Looking out to the bay.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great Pics!! Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> They just love it, for different reasons of course. Woofs likes to play the thrilling game of "how many gross things can I eat before mommy catches me" while Boone just loves to swim.


Nice photos! Woofs must know my boy because they play the same game. Looks like a very pleasant afternoon...however, this:



> Going up.


Are ya crazy?!?!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a beautiful place! Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Its a lovely spot, the only sounds are nature and the occasional sounds of a quad or boat. I couldn't pick a more perfect spot for the cabin to be. 

Haha Serenity, just a little but aren't we all? I've done that every time I've gone there since I was a kid although these days the rocks are getting more loose its not as "safe" anymore.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous spot! Looks like you all are having a wonderful time. Great looking pups! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wonderful picture's, don't ya just love being alone with the pups, nothing better. They sure look like there having a good time and the last 2 pics just so happy, aah they seem to be saying.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like you had the whole place to yourselves!


----------

